# LATIN KUSTOMS 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

be there or be square :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jan 30 2011, 07:43 PM~19740493
> *This is what we have so far, still working on few things so we will keep you updated.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

PICS FROM LAST YEARS SHOW




> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom+May 31 2010, 06:20 PM~17657208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+May 30 2010, 06:51 PM~17649038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

TTT!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

>


[/quote]


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks like this will be our Kick off show for the 2011 Houston Region Tour! Last year they had over 170 entries!! :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*AGAIN BIG THANKS TO ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT MADE IT TO OUR SHOW LAST YEAR AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO THE RYDERS THAT CAME IN FROM OUT OF TOWN. HOPEFULLY YOU ALL CAN JOIN US AGAIN TO START THE YEAR OFF WITH A BANG :biggrin: *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 7 2011, 04:59 PM~19811194
> *AGAIN BIG THANKS TO ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT MADE IT TO OUR SHOW LAST YEAR AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO THE RYDERS THAT CAME IN FROM OUT OF TOWN. HOPEFULLY YOU ALL CAN JOIN US AGAIN TO START THE YEAR OFF WITH A BANG  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True+Feb 7 2011, 03:52 PM~19810690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)

>


[/quote]
:thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

*FUK A SHOW.............*



























































































ILL BE THERE


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

> I WANNA BE THERE


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*



Originally posted by ICED BOXX@Feb 11 2011, 11:19 AM~19844329
 :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCKING MICHO :biggrin: 

Click to expand...

*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> > I WANNA BE THERE
> 
> 
> *TAKE A RIDE UP 59 AND YOULL BE THERE :biggrin: *


----------



## slowtan (Oct 13, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 12 2011, 01:13 PM~19852369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 13 2011, 05:56 PM~19859724
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

>


[/quote]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Commercial coming soon in March to WWW.TEJANOHITSRADIO.COM

on rotation 24/7 30 days before the date of event.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2011, 10:45 AM~19865859
> *Commercial coming soon in March to WWW.TEJANOHITSRADIO.COM
> 
> on rotation 24/7 30 days before the date of event.
> *


*OHH SHIT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

whats the cash payouts?


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Latin Kustoms functions always go hard


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 14 2011, 04:42 PM~19868687
> *whats the cash payouts?
> *


*STAY TUNED HOMIE, WE WILL BE POSTING THAT INFO SOON  *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Feb 14 2011, 04:44 PM~19868714
> *Latin Kustoms functions always go hard
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Feb 14 2011, 04:44 PM~19868714
> *Latin Kustoms functions always go hard
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 14 2011, 03:42 PM~19868687
> *whats the cash payouts?
> *


Cash Awards For Best Car, Truck, Bike, and Most Entries


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

its that time :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 14 2011, 05:34 PM~19868621
> *Support any event/fundraiser that T.H.R. or I organize or are involved with and you get support back.</span>[/i]
> 
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 15 2011, 08:26 PM~19879827
> *its that time :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 15 2011, 03:15 PM~19876724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

>





> > [/quote
> > :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

up up up up up


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2011, 09:13 AM~19882769
> *Support any event/fundraiser that T.H.R. or I organize or are involved with and you get support back.
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2011, 09:13 AM~19882769
> *Support any event/fundraiser that T.H.R. or I organize or are involved with and you get support back.
> 
> 
> *


thats wuts up


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

we will be there homie :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Feb 17 2011, 11:21 PM~19898658
> *we will be there homie  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the support Tomas!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

April is getting closer!


----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 18 2011, 07:49 AM~19900573
> *April is getting closer!
> *


YES IT IS


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 18 2011, 11:09 AM~19901360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

will be there for sure!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

fa sho :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard+Feb 18 2011, 08:34 PM~19905187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT! :biggrin: *


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 18 2011, 09:41 PM~19906513
> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT! :biggrin:
> *


you know it big homie :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Feb 16 2011, 04:22 PM~19885750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 18 2011, 09:29 PM~19905145
> *:biggrin:
> *


How ya been Moses, good to see a lowrider that been out that game make a big return!!! Doesn't happen much so it's in your blood...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 18 2011, 10:09 AM~19901360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendor Spots? How much? PM me, gracias in advance.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Feb 21 2011, 08:09 AM~19922244
> *Vendor Spots? How much? PM me, gracias in advance.
> *


Pm sent


----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 18 2011, 07:49 AM~19900573
> *April is getting closer!
> *



Yes it is! Can't wait!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2011, 12:02 PM~19923547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pasadena isn't gunna be the same after this :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:0


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* TTMFT *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 22 2011, 01:38 PM~19933100
> * TTMFT
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2011, 12:02 PM~19923547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 22 2011, 05:55 PM~19935416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

gonna be a good show!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 23 2011, 11:48 AM~19940978
> *gonna be a good show!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 23 2011, 11:48 AM~19940978
> *gonna be a good show!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 are you goin' to it Chorizo???...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Ten more days & commercial goes on rotation til the date of the event.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:0


----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*THIS IS THE WRITE UP FROM LAST YEARS SHOW THAT JAY VILLA FROM STREETSEEN HAS ON HIS WEBSITE........*

*HERES THE LINK with pics............http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Post&CODE=02&f=13&t=580688

We're always excited whenever there is an event scheduled close to home. The drive is short, no hotels to deal with, and we know that we'll get to sleep in the comfort of our own beds at the end of the day. We've known the boys at Latin Kustoms for quite some time now; even featuring two of their vehicles in our magazine during it's short existence. Their rides are not trailer queens by any definition, yet they are some of the cleanest rides in the scene. This is why Latin Kustoms has so much respect from the scene. When we were invited out to their show this past weekend, we immediately told them to hold us a spot for the StreetSeen Van, because we were there!

We didn't actually realize how big the event was gonna be until we arrived on the spot and had to bob and weave through lots of vehicles and spectators in attendance. The show was jammed packed. Lots of clubs came out to be part of the event. Clubs like Pharaoh's, Oldies, KOS, Royal Touch, Desert Dreams, Latin Fantasy, Players Paradise, Certified, Unique Creations, Juiced, Houston Livin, Rollerz Only Gulf Coast Chapter, and others passed on the Dub Show taking place just 20 minutes away to keep it real with LK.

And, speaking of keeping it real, Chris "Keep It Real" Treviño of The Houston Region Tour was working his ass off judging. This, so far has been the largest event on the HRT schedule. Not overwhelmed though, Chris still had time to sign an autograph or two for fans who recognized him from ABC's Wife Swap.

We had a great time at the event. Lots of quality was in attendance. When you're showing at an Latin Kustoms event, you gotta bring your A Game.*


----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 2 2011, 08:46 PM~20001858
> *THIS IS THE WRITE UP FROM LAST YEARS SHOW THAT JAY VILLA FROM STREETSEEN HAS ON HIS WEBSITE........
> 
> HERES THE LINK with pics............http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Post&CODE=02&f=13&t=580688
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

This show is the Kick off for the Region Tour and is probably the best show in the Houston area too.......... my car will be making its debut for the show


----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SABORVANILLA_@Mar 3 2011, 08:24 AM~20005537
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



We had a really good time last year and a lot of people showed up. Looking forward to the show again. Can't wait!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 3 2011, 10:17 AM~20005842
> *This show is the Kick off for the Region Tour and is probably the best show in the Houston area too.......... my car will be making its debut for the show
> *


*GOOD TO HEAR HOMIE :biggrin: *


----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 3 2011, 09:17 AM~20005842
> *This show is the Kick off for the Region Tour and is probably the best show in the Houston area too.......... my car will be making its debut for the show
> *


HOPE EVERYTHING FALLS IN PLACE WITH THE RIDE . LOOKING FOWARD TO SEE IT AT THE SHOW .


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+Mar 3 2011, 12:14 PM~20006950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will have it at our Show on the 27th of March just for display and get a lil more motivation to finish it....... yall boys ready to come ride in the DIRTY BAY or what?


----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 4 2011, 07:36 AM~20013365
> *I will have it at our Show on the 27th of March just for display and get a lil more motivation to finish it....... yall boys ready to come ride in the DIRTY BAY or what?
> *


 :thumbsup: MARCH 27TH ON THE LIST ALREADY . SHORT DRIVE JUST OVER THE HARTMAN BRIDGE FOR US. :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SABORVANILLA_@Mar 4 2011, 08:28 AM~20013620
> *:thumbsup: MARCH 27TH ON THE LIST ALREADY . SHORT DRIVE JUST OVER THE HARTMAN BRIDGE FOR US. :thumbsup:
> *


Yes Sir ! Thanks


----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*WE READY FOR THE SHOW......ARE YOU :biggrin: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 8 2011, 10:47 AM~20042256
> *
> 
> 
> ...



To think this is only a few cars. There will be more on display the day of the show, so please come out and take a look. It will be well worth it. I can't wait!!


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 3 2011, 11:17 AM~20005842
> *This show is the Kick off for the Region Tour and is probably the best show in the Houston area too.......... my car will be making its debut for the show
> *


Glad to hear another ride hittin the streets... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 8 2011, 12:47 PM~20042256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

Four more weeks and counting for the show! Hope everyone can come out and enjoy the show on April 10th! Looking forward to seeing everyone and having a great time again this year!!


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 13 2011, 09:15 PM~20084776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PRE-CAR SHOW BBQ COME HAVE A TACO WITH US BEFORE THE SHOW SATURDAY @ CLUB SHOP ON WAFER ST.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 16 2011, 05:07 AM~20104115
> *TTT
> *


MORNING SIR , HOW U DOING


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SABORVANILLA_@Mar 16 2011, 06:50 AM~20104488
> *MORNING SIR , HOW U DOING
> *


next day but I'm good. How's the world on ur side? :biggrin:


----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 13 2011, 09:15 PM~20084776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Hope to see KUSTOMS bad ass line up at our show next weekend.... March 27 in Baytown


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 13 2011, 09:15 PM~20084776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)

JUST A FEW WEEKS AWAY


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SABORVANILLA_@Mar 21 2011, 11:18 AM~20142531
> *JUST A FEW WEEKS AWAY
> *



:wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 13 2011, 09:15 PM~20084776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Excited to officially announce Latin Kustoms show as a BONUS POINTS tour event. This year should be the most wide-open competition yet! See you there!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 24 2011, 04:21 PM~20171346
> *Excited to officially announce Latin Kustoms show as a BONUS POINTS tour event.  This year should be the most wide-open competition yet!  See you there!
> 
> 
> ...


we're ready


----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 8 2011, 10:47 AM~20042256
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Almost time, can't wait! It should be fun!!


----------



## slowtan (Oct 13, 2004)

two more weeks!!!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:0


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

Two more weeks


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

>


[/quote]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## slowtan (Oct 13, 2004)

cash awards$$$$$$$$$


----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)

[/quote]
:thumbsup: ALMOST TIME


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 14 2011, 06:36 AM~20086763
> *PRE-CAR SHOW BBQ COME HAVE A TACO WITH US BEFORE THE SHOW SATURDAY @ CLUB SHOP ON WAFER ST.
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 14 2011, 06:36 AM~20086763
> *PRE-CAR SHOW BBQ COME HAVE A TACO WITH US BEFORE THE SHOW SATURDAY @ CLUB SHOP ON WAFER ST.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slowtan_@Mar 27 2011, 07:39 PM~20195577
> *cash awards$$$$$$$$$
> *



YES, THAT'S RIGHT :biggrin: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

IT COULD BE YOURS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*REMEMBER WE ARE HAVING AN APPRECIATION BBQ ON SATURDAY AT SHOP ON WAFER STREET! CALL ME FOR ANY INFO @281-979-9792 :biggrin: *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

The day is almost here


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

]*REMEMBER WE ARE HAVING AN APPRECIATION BBQ ON SATURDAY AT SHOP ON WAFER STREET. REMEMBER THE PRE-MAGNIFICOS SHOW BBQ WE THREW? ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME! CALL FOR ANY INFO @281-979-9792 :biggrin: *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

fa show :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 30 2011, 08:37 PM~20223445
> *]REMEMBER WE ARE HAVING AN APPRECIATION BBQ ON SATURDAY AT SHOP ON WAFER STREET. REMEMBER THE PRE-MAGNIFICOS SHOW BBQ WE THREW? ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME! CALL FOR ANY INFO @281-979-9792 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 30 2011, 08:37 PM~20223445
> *]REMEMBER WE ARE HAVING AN APPRECIATION BBQ ON SATURDAY AT SHOP ON WAFER STREET. REMEMBER THE PRE-MAGNIFICOS SHOW BBQ WE THREW? ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME! CALL FOR ANY INFO @281-979-9792 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOMED. BRING OUT THE RIDES AND WEAR UR CLUB SHIRTS AS PHOTOS WILL BE TAKEN BY HUGO AND HIS APPRENTICE MARTIN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*BE SURE TO CLEAR YOUR SCHEDULES APRIL 9 FOR THE BBQ AND APRIL 10 FOR THE SHOW!
WE ALSO HAVE THE LADIES FROM VIX ENTERTAINMENT COMING OUT FOR THE SHOW!*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

*BE SURE TO CLEAR YOUR SCHEDULES APRIL 9 FOR THE BBQ AND APRIL 10 FOR THE SHOW!
WE ALSO HAVE THE LADIES FROM VIX ENTERTAINMENT COMING OUT FOR THE SHOW!*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

One week away, next sunday :biggrin: 

Everybody and their families are welcome to the pre-show party at the Latin Kustoms Club Shop, come out and represent!


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 2 2011, 11:37 AM~20242532
> *BE SURE TO CLEAR YOUR SCHEDULES APRIL 9 FOR THE BBQ AND APRIL 10 FOR THE SHOW!
> WE ALSO HAVE THE LADIES FROM VIX ENTERTAINMENT COMING OUT FOR THE SHOW!
> 
> ...


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 1 2011, 02:43 PM~20236731
> *BE SURE TO CLEAR YOUR SCHEDULES APRIL 9 FOR THE BBQ AND APRIL 10 FOR THE SHOW!
> WE ALSO HAVE THE LADIES FROM VIX ENTERTAINMENT COMING OUT FOR THE SHOW!
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

what is best of show car,truck,bike payouts?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> what is best of show car,truck,bike payouts?
> 
> Car 200
> Truck 150
> ...


----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)

PER DJ EFX, SEND IN YOUR REQUEST FOR FAVORITE HITS SO THEY CAN GET SOME PLAY TIME ON SUNDAY AT SHOW 
. :thumbsup:


----------



## slowtan (Oct 13, 2004)

for any show info .. contact lil joe .. 832-638-9954


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

ILLEGAL TOYS WILL BE THERE SEE YOU ON SAT.ALSO DON'T FORGET MAY 22ND OUR SHOW IN OKC COME JOIN US EVERYONE'S INVITED :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> > what is best of show car,truck,bike payouts?
> >
> > Car 200
> > Truck 150
> > ...


----------



## slowtan (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

5 days and counting


----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 5 2011, 12:54 PM~20265591
> *5 days and counting
> *



yes almost here. Can't wait!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

few more days!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CowboysLife C.C. (Feb 25, 2010)

CowboysLife C.C. Will be there supporting and repping Big D.


----------



## CowboysLife C.C. (Feb 25, 2010)

Looking forward to the warm weather this weekend!! :naughty:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

not looking forward to the drive, but deffinatly looking forward to the show see everyone this weekend :boink:


----------



## slowtan (Oct 13, 2004)

SOUNDS LIKE BIG D SHUTTIN DOWN PASADENA THIS WEEKEND!!!!


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

Almost time for everyone to get together again. Looks like it's going to be a good one! Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

I NEED A BOOTH HOMIE FOR MY RECORD LABEL... WHO DO I TALK TOO?


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

>


[/quote]


 :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Apr 7 2011, 11:25 AM~20282947
> *I NEED A BOOTH HOMIE FOR MY RECORD LABEL... WHO DO I TALK TOO?
> *



pm sent homie


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slowtan_@Apr 6 2011, 09:56 PM~20279405
> *SOUNDS LIKE BIG D SHUTTIN DOWN PASADENA THIS WEEKEND!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@Apr 6 2011, 05:28 PM~20275925
> *not looking forward to the drive, but deffinatly looking forward to the show see everyone this weekend :boink:
> *



Thanks for the support homies. Y'all have a safe drive.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

mayne dallas and oklahomies reppin in ptown this weekend


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slowtan_@Apr 6 2011, 10:56 PM~20279405
> *SOUNDS LIKE BIG D SHUTTIN DOWN PASADENA THIS WEEKEND!!!!
> *



I heard the same bout them Oklahoma boys


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> > what is best of show car,truck,bike payouts?
> >
> > Car 200
> > Truck 150
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

there will be drinks and food, but for those drinkin alcohol, its byob


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Sounds like it's going to be a great show. Kustoms knows how to throw 'em...and having the Houston Region Tour and WEGO involved is only going to make it bigger!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 7 2011, 03:30 PM~20284707
> *mayne dallas and oklahomies reppin in ptown this weekend
> *


 :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 7 2011, 09:00 PM~20286696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Apr 7 2011, 10:35 PM~20287726
> *:thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE
> *


*BE SAFE ON THE TRIP!*


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Wish I was riding down that way.. I know u guys through some badass carshows. Latin Kustoms, have a good and blessed carshow.. *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Apr 8 2011, 12:19 AM~20288637
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>THANKS MACK 10, DO YOUR THING AND BE READY WHEN YOU READY  *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

CRUNCH TIME!!! Hope everybody is done with them last minute details so y'all can come to the shop tomorrow and enjoy some TEXXAASSSSSS BARRRR-B-QUEEEEE.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 8 2011, 11:48 AM~20291088
> *CRUNCH TIME!!! Hope everybody is done with them last minute details so y'all can come to the shop tomorrow and enjoy some TEXXAASSSSSS BARRRR-B-QUEEEEE.
> *


Just repainted/re-touched Texa's Tea's engine and my hommie from Cali is helping me get my headlights and other electrical mess working.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

THIS SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAAAAYYYY :biggrin:


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

looks like almost time to hit the high way,c u guys up there


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

gonna have to miss out on the show this year unfortunately. hope everyone has a good time and hope to see lots of pictures


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shotgun18_@Apr 8 2011, 07:01 PM~20294819
> *looks like almost time to hit the high way,c u guys up there
> *



Yall be safe homies see yall here


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 7 2011, 10:18 PM~20287520
> *Sounds like it's going to be a great show.  Kustoms knows how to throw 'em...and having the Houston Region Tour and WEGO involved is only going to make it bigger!
> *


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

PASADENA TX. BOUND :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

StreetSeen Magazine will be en la casa!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Just finish setting up lots of clean rides time to relax now


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

pics on Houston topic


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB @ LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW/HRT *


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:biggrin: more pics


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caspy+Apr 10 2011, 10:58 AM~20303374-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for comin out and showin love empire, hope y'all had a good time :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 10 2011, 07:58 PM~20306501
> *jus wanna say we apprecaite y'all comin all the way down here for our show homie   that was real cool.  y'all got some clean rides, that 67 rag is killin it!
> thanks for comin out and showin love empire, hope y'all had a good time :biggrin:
> *


WE SHO DID..PAT...HEY HOMIE U NEED TO PUT SOME SUN BLOCK ON NEXT TIME... :biggrin: LOOKING LIKE A LOBSTER! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 10 2011, 08:59 PM~20306515
> *WE SHO DID..PAT...HEY HOMIE U NEED TO PUT SOME SUN BLOCK ON NEXT TIME... :biggrin:  LOOKING LIKE A LOBSTER!  :biggrin:
> *



 i must of heard that x4899847498798479 times today...no work tomorrrow for me


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Much props to Latin Kustoms and the HRT. Outstanding way to kick off the year in Houston! Glad to see all those WEGO tour followers collecting points, too!


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

Just getting in after a long ass drive,but it was well worth the trip.thanks to Latin customs for the hospitality.it was a good turn out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shotgun18_@Apr 11 2011, 12:43 AM~20308876
> *Just getting in after a long ass drive,but it was well worth the trip.thanks to Latin customs for the hospitality.it was a good turn out  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Glad to hear yall homies made it safely back home. Once again much love & respect to all of Illegal toys


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 11 2011, 04:34 AM~20309117
> *Glad to hear yall homies made it safely back home. Once again much love & respect to all of Illegal toys
> *


Made it back at 3am & the ride was cool thanks again Latin Kustoms for the hospitality we had a lot of fun great turn out lots of bad ass cars also thanks to Jay for letting us crash in his house :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Apr 11 2011, 08:54 AM~20309435
> *Made it back at 3am & the ride was cool thanks again Latin Kustoms for the hospitality we had a lot of fun great turn out lots of bad ass cars also thanks to Jay for letting us crash in his house  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Man all that driving and you're already awake cuz? Did you guys drive that same route back? Oh and you crashed at the StreetSeen Mansion, not my house lol!


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes sirr had a bad ass time well worth the drive looking forward to next year already thanks Latin kustoms and jay u know u always got a place to stay in ok. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Apr 11 2011, 07:06 AM~20309482
> *Man all that driving and you're already awake cuz? Did you guys drive that same route back? Oh and you crashed at the StreetSeen Mansion, not my house lol!
> *


Already working too thanks Jay


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy+Apr 11 2011, 07:54 AM~20309435-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GOOD TO HEAR THE CREW MADE IT HOME SAFE! APPRECIATE THE SUPPORT AND THANK YOU ALL AGAIN!*


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Hugo... why you holding out bro! Las fotos!


Sorry I couldn't make it out bro.... this weekend was just bad for me, all kinds of crap fell out of place and just coudn't get down there. Hope everything went well.. I bet your ride looked clean with that sun coming through!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shotgun18_@Apr 11 2011, 01:43 AM~20308876
> *Just getting in after a long ass drive,but it was well worth the trip.thanks to Latin customs for the hospitality.it was a good turn out  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


see ur next mouth homies...our turn too make that long as drive brothers.... :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 11 2011, 10:19 AM~20310353
> *Hugo... why you holding out bro! Las fotos!
> Sorry I couldn't make it out bro.... this weekend was just bad for me, all kinds of crap fell out of place and just coudn't get down there. Hope everything went well.. I bet your ride looked clean with that sun coming through!
> *


Man Raul I'm too tired to mess with pics lol! I'll get them up later today. Don't worry bro, Big MAJESTICS and Dallas Cowboys CC repped hard down here! Not too happy with the way the top came out but I'm never happy with any work that I do.


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the great turn out on yesterday....show was good, great rides that came out, except Nix sold me that little shirt......lol..but ROLLERZ ONLY had a good time..... :biggrin:


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

:thumbsup: Had a Good time... Much Respect to Latin Kustoms.. The Brotherhood and Dedication is evident with you guys... Stay up..


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

Shout out to the Ladies and Gentlemen of LK, good people!

Congrats on a great show, we enjoyed ourselves.





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Apr 4 2011, 06:04 PM~20258239
> *ILLEGAL TOYS WILL BE THERE SEE YOU ON SAT.ALSO DON'T FORGET MAY 22ND OUR SHOW IN OKC COME JOIN US EVERYONE'S INVITED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING FORWARD FOR THAT DAY CASPER......BRING THAT TEXAS BEER HOMIE...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CowboysLife C.C. (Feb 25, 2010)

:yes: Congrats to Latin Kustoms for a Great Show, Big Turnout and well organized..Had a blast showing out in H-Town... :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CowboysLife C.C._@Apr 11 2011, 08:55 PM~20314750
> *:yes: Will Post some Pics of our cars later.
> *



glad ya'll had a good time, we appreciate you guys comin down here for our show  much love and respect homies


----------



## TEXASBOYZC.C. (Apr 12, 2011)

BIG THANKS TO LATIN KUSTOMS FOR A GREAT SHOW....LOOK FOWARD TO DOING MORE OF YOUR SHOWS IN THE NEAR FUTURE...


----------



## TEXASBOYZC.C. (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## TEXASBOYZC.C. (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*GOTTA GIVE IT UP TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED THE 2ND ANNUAL KUSTOMS CAR SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AGAIN YOU PEEPS MADE THIS SHOW WHAT IT TURNED OUT TO BE! *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

sic pics HMART1970 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

nice pictures


----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 12 2011, 02:28 AM~20317403
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Real good pics as usual! And I'm not just saying this because your my husband or anything. Good job!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Killer shots carnal!

Nice talking to you yesterday bro!


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

Bad ass Pics!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

KEEP'EM COMING BRO!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 12 2011, 09:36 AM~20318612
> *GRACIAS RAUL! TENGO UN CHINGO DE FLIKAS TO GO THROUGH BRO :biggrin: *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*HERE YOU GO RICK! KEEP THE PICS DROPPING BRO :biggrin: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 12 2011, 02:36 PM~20320795
> *HERE YOU GO RICK! KEEP THE PICS DROPPING BRO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thanks bro


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 12 2011, 04:24 PM~20321605
> *thanks bro
> *


*NO PROBLEM HOMIE!*


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

hugo love the pics good show i made it but my car is in the paint booth but it will be there next year fo sho props to latin kustoms on the good turn out and show


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## Fistman (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice pictures, I'll just add this one, looks like my kind of show


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 12 2011, 04:15 AM~20317382
> *GOTTA GIVE IT UP TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED THE 2ND ANNUAL KUSTOMS CAR SHOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: AGAIN YOU PEEPS MADE THIS SHOW WHAT IT TURNED OUT TO BE!
> 
> 
> ...



NEW DESKTOP PIC FOR THE MAC!!!

Awesome photos brotha!!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Apr 12 2011, 08:10 PM~20323422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jay!!!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 13 2011, 10:25 AM~20328116
> *NEW DESKTOP PIC FOR THE MAC!!!
> 
> Awesome photos brotha!!!
> *


thank you bro!!!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Apr 12 2011, 06:25 PM~20322446
> *hugo love the pics good show i made it but my car is in the paint booth but it will be there next year fo sho props to latin kustoms on the good turn out and show
> *


Thanks and thank you for making the trip, next year!


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dm2009_@Apr 12 2011, 09:43 AM~20318280
> *Real good pics as usual! And I'm not just saying this because your my husband or anything. Good job!
> *


HOGO you shouldn't be hacking into the wife's login.... :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Apr 13 2011, 12:25 PM~20329069
> *HOGO you shouldn't be hacking into the wife's login.... :biggrin:
> *


FUNNY GUY!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Good Ass Pictures bRO!!*


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Apr 12 2011, 08:10 PM~20323422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic jay...... :thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Apr 11 2011, 07:32 PM~20313989
> *Shout out to the Ladies and Gentlemen of LK, good people!
> 
> Congrats on a great show, we enjoyed ourselves.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dm2009_@Apr 12 2011, 08:43 AM~20318280
> *Real good pics as usual! And I'm not just saying this because your my husband or anything. Good job!
> *


TAHT'S MY BUBBIEEEE :biggrin: ...LOL


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

RIGHT CLICKED N SAVED......


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T.68.VERT_@Apr 13 2011, 10:40 PM~20334492
> *RIGHT CLICKED N SAVED......
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi72_@Apr 13 2011, 03:31 PM~20330229
> *Good Ass Pictures bRO!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 14 2011, 08:53 AM~20337109
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Real nice pic Hugito!


----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 13 2011, 01:47 PM~20329953
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Pics turned out really good! Good job!


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 13 2011, 01:47 PM~20329953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn my car looks bad ass to bad I can't say that about me


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Apr 19 2011, 09:39 PM~20377286
> *Damn my car looks bad ass  to bad I can't say that about me
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7, over $20,000.00 in prizes, Hot model contest, Hoppers, over 300 car catagoies. Hit website foe more info. 









See ya there


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

We get the lowdown on LIL's cabaret


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Available now! July 2011 issue! 

*Coverage from:*
• Tex Mex 11
• WEGO Picnic 11
• Latin Kustoms 11
• EL Vago Cinco De Mayo - Greeley, CO

*Click on the magazine to order your copy today!

*


----------

